# 

## _PiotR_

Witam, 
czy takim rozdzielaczem jestem wstanie ograniczyc temperature podlogowki do tych 25-30 stopni?

----------


## edde

nie

----------


## 1950

żadnym rozdzielaczem nie ograniczysz temperatury,
od tego są układy mieszające

----------


## Jarek.P

Albo zawory RTL na powrotach.

J.

----------


## _PiotR_

ok... wszystko jasne dziekuje za odpowiedzi

----------


## jacekaqua

> Albo zawory RTL na powrotach.
> 
> J.


ale RTL  to porazka

----------


## Jarek.P

Dlaczego?

J.

----------


## Mały

> ale RTL  to porazka


  A wystarczy go prawidłowo zainstalować...

----------


## _PiotR_

witam ponownie,
w końcu uruchomiłem podłogówke... na tych menzurkach/słupkach z podziałkączerwony plastik wskazuje wartość albo 0.5 albo 1 L/min... moze tak byc czy za malo???

----------


## aadamuss24

Ustaw najmniejszy przepływ przy jakim będziesz miał ciepło i będzie ok. Warto też podłączyć pompę przez termostat przylgowy na którym ustawisz temp. wyłączenia pompy. pozdr adam

----------


## dar80

> A wystarczy go prawidłowo zainstalować...


Możesz troche wiecej napisać jak prawidłowo powinien być zainstalowany
może jakiś schemat

----------

